# She's a lady!



## orionmystery (Apr 12, 2010)

A female ant-mimic jumping spider, _Myrmarachne plataleoides_





































A male one looks like this:


----------



## cnutco (Apr 12, 2010)

That has to be the craziest thing I have ever seen.

Great macro!


----------



## ghache (Apr 12, 2010)

can i say what **** f*ck? his face got a bonner in the last picutre.


----------



## orionmystery (Apr 12, 2010)

cnutco said:


> That has to be the craziest thing I have ever seen.
> 
> Great macro!





ghache said:


> can i say what **** f*ck? his face got a bonner in the last picutre.



Thanks, cnutco and ghache. 

ghache,


----------



## tomhooper (Apr 13, 2010)

That male is one weird looking bug.  Are all Malaysian bugs that strange.


----------



## DigitalScape (Apr 13, 2010)

Excellent series, Kurt.  Amazing critters.


----------



## Fedaykin (Apr 13, 2010)

Awesome shots, really well done.


----------



## orionmystery (Apr 14, 2010)

tomhooper said:


> That male is one weird looking bug.  Are all Malaysian bugs that strange.





DigitalScape said:


> Excellent series, Kurt.  Amazing critters.





Fedaykin said:


> Awesome shots, really well done.



Thanks for the comments, much appreciated


----------

